
How to Use [Google's] Wi-Fi Assistant to Keep Your Phone Safe on Public Networks - lwhsiao
http://www.howtogeek.com/275474/how-to-use-androids-wi-fi-assistant-to-keep-your-phone-safe-on-public-networks/
======
lwhsiao
Google's Support page on Wifi assistant:

[https://support.google.com/nexus/answer/6327199?hl=en](https://support.google.com/nexus/answer/6327199?hl=en)

    
    
      To make open Wi-Fi networks safer, Wi-Fi assistant uses a virtual private network (VPN). 
      The VPN protects your data from being seen by other users of the open network. 
    
      When a VPN is active, you’ll see a "Network may be monitored" message. 
      Google monitors system data. When you're securely connected
      to a website (by HTTPS), VPN operators, like Google, can't record your content. 
      Google uses system data sent through VPN connections to
    
      - Provide and improve Wi-Fi assistant, including the virtual private network (VPN)
      - Monitor for abuse
      - Comply with applicable laws and regulations, or as required by court or government orders
    

What does HN think of this model?

